# Ideas for Pets for a five year old



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

My daughter really want a bird, but my wife says they are too loud. 

Can anyone recommend a pet for a five year old? I'm going to give it to her on her birthday next week.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

A kitten...it will return her affection, doesn't take up much space nor require much food, doesn't require exercising or grooming, is useful on a homestead and can hunt for most of its own food when grown.

In fact, get two...they will keep each other company, provide socialization, and keep one another warm and if one gets eaten by a coyote she'll still have another to love on.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

If one gets eaten by a coyote... Haha. Gotta love bee's straightforward approach there. I recommend a freshwater fish such as a goldfish. Cheap, easily replaced, and some can be very soothing to watch


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I like both Bee's and powderhogg01's ideas. I have both of them as well.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree cats are pretty easy to care for, cheap to feed, and have benefits like keeping mice out of the house. Plus you can pick one up already spayed /neutered and up to date on shots very cheap at shelters. When my oldest was younger we did the whole beta fish thing, it lived for about 2 years. We also had fire belly toads. The only problem with those is you can't pet either But they are cool to look at.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeppers...no warm fuzzy little thing nuzzling her face or playing with her as she dangles a string. A fish can't sleep with them, follow them around or purr when they pet it~instant gratification~and they die easily and for no reason. Kittens are great for little kids, even more than puppies.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

When I was 4 my parents gave me a fish tank. 

I recommend something hardy and easy to replace. Hermit crabs, fish (tank full of guppies are fun) etc.

Birds can be rather cranky. K brought home a parakeet when we first got married. She was a pretty bird but a total pain! She drove us up the wall. Feisty thing that she was she would bite! K found her a new home and has a ban on birds in the house.


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I have had everything in this forum to kittens, betta fish, goldfish, birds, hermit crabs, chickens, ducks, turtles, and hamstersi owned and somewhat still do own a zoo! I also own an animal shelter with dogs and cats and every once in a while a surrendered bunny/ guinea pig. 

Here are some choices i would recommend for i think what a 7 year old i think?:

1.) hamsters are great little guys! Get large ones for smal, children as they are easier to handle. They do not require much work, as easy as cleaning ONE nesting box  they are great first pets, and teach responsibility.

2.) hermit crabs are nice to look at but STINK and you can never tell when they die till the whole house smells rotten

3.) i would NOT recommend a kitten for small children. They can be a lot of work, i know Bee from reading some of your posts i assume you think you must live on a farm type set up? I do not think it gets to you so much you cry if you lose an animal to much (extremely sorry if i am wrong about this, just to make a point) but they are very VERY expensive if they get sick, and if that child gets attached to that cat she will not to let it go. And if the child holds it wrong or treats it wrong it can become vicious and although its claws are not sharp yet they can very much cause injury to a small child. Trust me plenty of surrenders were for this reason! Also, you have to potty train them if you get it as a kitten, which cause your house to have poop and pee all over it for a few months. I would much recommend if you get a cat get a full grown cat. Sure kittens are cute but they all end up the same dont they! Take your daughter (if this is your choice) to a SHELTER not a breeder. Breeders can be five times more expensive than shelters! Plus not all breeders are certified and do not spay or nueter or give proper vaccination.

3.) betta fish/ fish are pretty but not a very fun pet to have, they are just more work for you for no satisfaction of affection from it

4.) birds! Oh gosh i have had a few cockatiels, they are just funny, lovely, lively birds! Cockatiels are small, and very smart, they usually will not squack or talk but if you train them enough they certainly will! Mine were all trained to let you pet them and give you kisses, and if they ever bit me it would be nothing more than a tickle, i have never heard of one that had drawn blood. They are very easily taken care o and if you do get one, get a cage with a removable bottom and just put paper towels on the bottom. Highly recommended pet!

5.) turtles, i have one eastern painted currently and love him so much. But he is very expensive in his new tank and really hard to take care of, but not overly hard. You would probably end up doing much of it and she would probably get bored.

My reccomendations i had/have that i love are:

Hamsters, or a cockatiel/ small bird. Easy to take care of, and least expensive! Hope i helped!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I know my parents got me a beta when I was around that age i would take it out of the bowl lol not a good pet for me we got a doxie that was a really good pet small dogs are good as long as your child's not to destructive lol bunnies are good to I really liked sea monkeys to great starter pet


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, but since she is only five she would probably not be able to clean a bunny coop profficiently


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Would definitely not recommend a cockatiel for your five year old. Birds can be skittish and I think are more appropriate for ages that know not to squeeze them too tight or be too loud/jumpy around them. Anything that could be easily hurt by well meaning little kids should've avoided. Kittens are not hard to house train by any means. They automatically know to go to the litter box if you keep it somewhere easily accessible for them. An older cat is a nice idea in theory but then you have no idea that cat's history with kids (maybe a bad experience that makes them fearful or aggressive). I would say a kitten is a great idea. By the time your daughter loses interest, the cat will be grown up and want more independence anyway, whereas a puppy is generally always a high maintenance pet.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I once had a betta that I trained to do tricks and such. We had a great bond until the pet sitter failed to spoil him like I did. Both sad face and lol. RIP Henry.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend a pet that you constantly need to clean, because I know that most children will enjoy the company and leave the cleaning to the parents. Just my thought.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Cats are actually pretty minimal in care compared to many other pets. Ringworm is easily treated, as with most other worms and its standard to deworm kittens from ages two months up to four months so that's pretty much a non issue. If a cat has heartworm it is generally dead or dying by the time it's diagnosed so it would be unlikely to adopt a cat with that. Heartworm is also quite rare in cats. If you plan on keeping the cat inside then it won't be contracting any more worms after its kitten deworming series. If you let it out then a quarterly deworming would be all that's necessary. You would have no issue finding a vet to care for your cat, should it get sick. While background checks from shelters are good, there really is no way to get a complete history on every animal. Bunnies can kick awfully hard if held the wrong way and one actually even fractured the forearm of a young volunteer at our clinic who was trying to get a weight on it. Probably not good for a little girl. I would really stick to the basics for a first pet. It's likely the first real attachment to a living thing other than her family she will have, also likely the first thing she will have to say goodbye to. Getting something exotic and you'll have a hard time finding a vet to care for it and it will be more expensive. Getting fish-meh, kinda boring and you'll likely be replacing it every now and then with version number 2, 3, 4 etc. also never mind the hassle with proper tank maintenance. I wouldn't suggest just asking her what she wants and get her that. She's five. She has no idea the level of care and time/money required for each animal. As the parent and the one who will bear all the responsibility of the pet, you decide what's the best animal for your family. Then you take her on her birthday to a momma cat and litter of kittens and let her pick one or two.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Kittens are a great choice. The only bad thing that I have come across in the many years I have owned them is that they need to be brushed once a day and their jumpy moods, lol. Usually once a day (usually in the afternoon) they have what I call a jumpy mood. They run around the house and they attack anything that moves, lol. They are just playing though and it really doesn't hurt. I always enjoyed it, lol. They are good inside or out. If they're outside then they are alot easier to take care of. You don't have to change a litter box or brush them. I suggest an outside cat.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Also, I suggest if you do get an outside cat then keep it inside when you first get it so it will get to know y'all and so it will know that that is its home. Give it a little food at least every two days and keep it water and a nice bed too once you put it outside. If you want it to catch mice ect. then only feed it every 2-3 days. The only reason I would say feed it at all is so it would have a reason to stay, but you must show it affection too.  Good luck!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Well said!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Where did all the other posts go?????? I left for church and just got back and a bunch of posts are gone. ???? Maybe that's usual. I haven't been on this forum long anyhow.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I reckon they got pulled, as there was a bit of banter in their not really applicable to the OP question


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, ok. I know when I left they were really getting into it, lol. That makes since.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't like animals that poop in the house. I don't want a cat, but she's pretty adamant that she wants one. 

She has a fish. She named it Whisper Red Rose. It's a beta and has been in the house for over a year now. 

She had two dogs in the house, but she doesn't like them as "They aren't my dogs!". 

I think I'm going to break down and get a cat.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You're a good dad, she'll love it  I was never a cat person until we broke down and got our mouser. Now I am more attached and wouldn't mind another. He only uses the litter box in the winter, the rest of the year he is indoor/outdoor and does his business outside.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

We've had the same...a cat that lives outdoors, comes in to be with the family but won't ever poop inside...mainly because I refuse to have a litter box or allow an animal to poop indoors. 

So, when they are little we start by letting them in the house for prescribed periods of time and watch them closely...when they start looking for a place to go, we put them outdoors. Never had one have an accident inside...unlike a dog will. As we train the cats in this manner, they pick up on it real quick and will go to the door to be let out when they have to toilet. It's the best of both worlds. 

At night, they stay out...night time is cat time, as with all predators. They need that time to hone hunting skills, supplement their diet and just maintain their healthy, natural life. Evening times with the family are inside times.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> I don't like animals that poop in the house. I don't want a cat, but she's pretty adamant that she wants one.
> 
> She has a fish. She named it Whisper Red Rose. It's a beta and has been in the house for over a year now.
> 
> ...


I think a cat would be great. Our youngest daughter drug off our 17yr old cat to college with her. We had had it since she was a baby and couldn't imagine living without it.


----------

